# Walthers and Proto Gear Problems? How Bad?



## Dreadnought (Apr 19, 2016)

So, with all this research into streamlined trains and whatnot, first generation diesels are really catching my eye lately. I've already put some money into a Baldwin Road Switcher, but I want some other road power. Walthers is dropping the price on some Alco Dl-109s on their website, and I've seen some other similar Walthers diesels for sale on eBay. I also like the Proto 1000 Erie-Built locomotive.

However, I've heard some horror stories about the reliability of these locomotives. I know that the operating group I'm a part of recently removed the last surviving E unit it had in operation, a personal favorite of mine. I looked through the whole layout to try and find it for a train only to see it in a storage box! I tried running it and it seems to fail to pick up power. I believe it is a Proto 1000 or Proto 2000 unit. It is at least ~10-15 years old.

How bad are these locomotives with regards to reliability? The prices I'm seeing right now for the units are quite low compared to many others, but they will need to be converted to sound and DCC. I'm afraid that I'll sink the money into them only to have to replace cracked drive gears down the line. 

To be specific, I'm looking at the Walther's Mainline Dl-109 and the Proto 1000 Erie-built units right now. I've also contemplated picking up some E8 units (I love the portholes) but I'm not much in the mood for paying a couple hundred dollars in a year because all of them have destroyed drive gears.


Thanks for any replies,

Dreadnought


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Your information is a little buggy.

4 axles Proto 2000 made by Life Like will need axle gears. Its not if, it is when. It's an easy fix and quite simple and cheap using Athearn part number 60024 should show as axle gears for SD40-2. New axles/wheels from Walthers for $7 or so for a pair.

E units are a little more difficult but last time I checked you could get pairs of trucks from Walthers for $20. As of late Walthers has been stocking old style E unit replacement wheels/axle for $7 or so a pair. NWSL also makes gears for them as well, but very pricey. They are known to fail, but not like the 4 axle where every single one WILL fail.

So buy them, it's an easy fix. Get a back up set to have on hand.

Tear them down, clean them our and do a fresh relube with new axle gears and enjoy a smooth running trouble free locomotive.

Search under: replacement geared driver

Walthers new site is pretty poorly done.


----------



## Dreadnought (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, TransAM. I'm going to go ahead and pull the trigger on picking some of these up, then.

Any advice or how-tos on how to clean out and relube these types of locomotives? I've never really done that sort of thing and I really don't want to pour lube in the wrong spot..


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I think I use Labelle 102 on everything. Do not use "pour" and lube in the same sentence. Light lube is all you need. Original P2K gear lube turned to concrete and it ALL needs to be cleaned out if someone has not done it already.

Google it, some teardown videos on YouTube and its really not hard at.

Do check to verify which gears your engine(s) have so when ordering parts you get the right stuff.

Go slow and pay attention, there are a few little parts you can lose if not careful. Make sure to keep gears in proper orientation(make sure they go back where they came from and same side up,etc).

Now is also the time to isolate the motor and add pickup wires to the trucks and eliminate the frame as a power pickup/transfer point. Look up hardwiring loctomotives.

Older P2K stuff can be had cheap and a cleaning/lube/axle gears away from being a smooth performer.

It's not hard, just takes awhile the first few times you do it.

I was just given 2 P2K GP30s, ordered new wheels/axles and sound decoders. I'll have $80 sound equipped engines that run like new when I get done.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not sure it came out clearly, but just to sum up.

Proto 1K / 2K products were made by Lifelike. They are the ones with the axle problems.

About 10 years ago, LifeLike's model railroad line was acquired by Walthers. After about a year, they changed the nomenclature to Mainline (former P1K) and Proto (former P2K). No issues with gears since, that I'm aware of, so you only have to worry about acquiring older stock that still has the P1K / 2K label.

I have two of the Walthers Mainline DL-109's in NH livery. I really like them, and they're a steal at the price they're selling for now. Purists may complain about the detailing (at least on the NH models) not being exactly correct for the loco numbers modeled, but for my money they look great and run well.


----------

